# New server can be parachuted into extreme environments



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> IDG News Service - A rugged server from NCS Technologies introduced on Friday can withstand drops, will work in extreme temperatures and can be deployed via parachute into crisis areas or war zones if needed.


More


----------



## userman (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...r_can_be_parachuted_into_extreme_environments


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wonder if the new MCSE will include solo jumps......


----------

